
Ask HN: Is encryption safe enough to publish encrypted copy of private data - yazriel
If we have private data, encrypted using best practices (salted, 2048bit keys, private keys stored off line, etc), is it considered safe to post this encrypted data in a publicly accessible location?<p>Imagine if everyone encrypted and published a tarball of their email history. Would this data be considered &quot;vulnerable&quot; to attacks ?
======
byoung2
Any form of encryption can be cracked eventually, given enough time and
processing power. What if a new type of supercomputer is invented tomorrow
that can crack 2048 bit in minutes? Not publishing your data would give you
the opportunity to re-encrypt using the latest method.

------
LinuxBender
One must assume encrypted content will not be safe in the future. I would also
be leery of anything that says "perfect". e.g. Perfect Forward Secrecy. In the
future, we may be making fun of that.

------
yazriel
I am more worried about the obvious attack of sending a person a large known
plaintext, and then using this to decrypt his tarball.

